# Photo of the Day - May 2021



## Chew Toy McCoy

The mighty oak.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

Too bad it’s dry now 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Had a fun little photo op as I spotted a lone goose across the lake:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Had a fun little photo op as I spotted a lone goose across the lake:
> 
> View attachment 4895




We get seasonal Canadian geese in our yard at work in NorCal during their migration. Very cool to see but the area is kind of industrial and they also like to hangout out in the water drainage ditches which is all kinds of nasty.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a rare color coconut orchid. its call that because the flowers smell like suntan lotion tis a great smell and its the first time this guy has bloomed. we thought he was not happy but orchids only bloom when they are happy.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

When I rolled into work this morning.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Good stuff in here you guys. I need to get my camera out, but my workload and the weather keep conspiring against me.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Been busy the last few days with researching and then buying a new modem (cable company is making changes so my other one would no longer be compatible) and once having done that, decided to research and then buy a new router, too.   My beloved Apple AirPort Extreme Base Station has served me well flawlessly for years but I figured that things could change and not for the better, and that since I had to update the modem anyway, might as well update the router.   I now have an Alien that has taken up residence in the household!  (Amplifi Alien 6).   So all of that has had me busy and offline for periods of time during the actual transitions from old to new equipment, too.   Anyway, today's offering is an image I shot a few days ago and I am still waiting for it to finally burst into full bloom as a Bearded Iris......


----------



## fooferdoggie

not sure what was going on here. we have a lot of photoshoots by my shop. once saw a girl in a short dress swatting against our loading dock with her knees spread while with a photographer snapping pics in some kind of photo shoot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

fooferdoggie said:


> not sure what was going on here. we have a lot of photoshoots by my shop. once saw a girl in a short dress swatting against our loading dock with her knees spread while with a photographer snapping pics in some kind of photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 4989



Its the fire extinguisher that intrigues me!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

Apple fanboy said:


> Its the fire extinguisher that intrigues me!



we have so many model photoshoots right by my shop. the weirdest one Wass jsut as. was suing into th shop on my bike I noticed one going on at our building a young woman was squatting against the loading dog in a short dress and a photographer was snapping pics of her crotch or at least right in that area while several others looked on.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> not sure what was going on here. we have a lot of photoshoots by my shop. once saw a girl in a short dress swatting against our loading dock with her knees spread while with a photographer snapping pics in some kind of photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 4989



Parade or performance...


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 4991



How big is  Godzilla?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> How big is  Godzilla?




Was probably about 6"


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Master of disguise with the wood chip wig.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a nice rhododendron


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 4999
> 
> Master of disguise with the wood chip wig.



Who? Where?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 4999
> 
> Master of disguise with the wood chip wig.



That hair piece reminds me of someone. Maybe its the orange skin? Is he also banned on Twitter?


----------



## Eric

Finally got one doing something other than sitting with its head barely popping out of the tree.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

View attachment 309EDC35-1989-454D-82FE-15D9457EC8AF.jpeg


----------



## Clix Pix

My buddy Alfred!  He surprised me by sunning himself on the pier that juts out into the lake.....   I hadn't seen him for a while so I was delighted, to say the least.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 5007




Great photo.   Somehow the neon green reminds me of that scene in Primary Colors where the campaign aide wanders down to retrieve the guy who plays Bill Clinton from a Krispy Kreme place, where the candidate is talking the ear off the poor sod minding the otherwise empty shop at that hour...


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix

Finally the Bearded Irises are beginning to pop open!


----------



## shadow puppet

How on earth am I supposed to get any work done when she sits next to me with this sweet face?


----------



## shadow puppet

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 4999
> 
> Master of disguise with the wood chip wig.



I have to scroll past your photos of this guy as fast as I can.  Apologies in advance but I am scared to death of anything reptilian in nature.  But this is an amazing shot!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Singing his or her heart out:


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 5144




All those jokes about how certain creatures embrace?   (VERY carefully).   Imagine being one of these critters.  I never saw their fore limbs in closeup before.   Thorny all the way to lunch.


----------



## fooferdoggie

always cool riding under a bridge when a train is going over. really cool on a open trestle bridge.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Giving his wet feathers a shake:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> All those jokes about how certain creatures embrace?   (VERY carefully).   Imagine being one of these critters.  I never saw their fore limbs in closeup before.   Thorny all the way to lunch.




And that's a female.  The male's arms are twice as long.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

Lion lose in oregon. glad I have a fast bike.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Giving his wet feathers a shake:
> 
> View attachment 5176




I see why you love Alfred.   He has such personality!


----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> Giving his wet feathers a shake:
> 
> View attachment 5176



Shake it, birdie!


----------



## Clix Pix

I was watching Alfred when he was standing across the lake and out of the corner of my eye I spotted someone walking along the path, so I knew Alfred would be taking off.  For once I actually managed to get a fairly decent BIF (Bird in Flight) shot!   Alfred took off and I panned along with him until he got too far away.....


----------



## fooferdoggie

nothing like a pink house


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> nothing like a pink house
> 
> View attachment 5238




If that house were in Palo Alto CA without even looking at the interior the appraisal would start at $1 million minimum.  FACT.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> If that house were in Palo Alto CA without even looking at the interior the appraisal would start at $1 million minimum.  FACT.



Portland also has a booming market, the minute a house goes up for sale up there they're hit with dozens of offers, it's nuts.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> Portland also has a booming market, the minute a house goes up for sales up there they're hit with dozens of offers, it's nuts.




Antifa dark money.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> Portland also has a booming market, the minute a house goes up for sales up there they're hit with dozens of offers, it's nuts.



Wait, are there still houses in Portland?


----------



## Pumbaa

This tree turned out better than I had expected, way to go trusty old 8 plus!

As famously said - The best camera is the one you have with you.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spotted this guy taking a break on the chains on the pier.  These swallows usually dart about so quickly, moving really fast, that it's hard to catch one with a camera.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Lack of caterpillars at the moment means any food will do. Here a spider will provide a tasty snack for his 8 babies. At least they will all get a leg!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 5301



Wow, excellent product shot right there.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Eric

I was waiting for the moon to set in a different area and turned around to grab some long exposures of the San Francisco skyline, in the city it can be ugly but it's quite beautiful when looking at it from the outside.


----------



## Clix Pix

Eric said:


> Wow, excellent product shot right there.



Thanks!  My new iPhone 12 Pro and I had a fun photo session out on the deck!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!  My new iPhone 12 Pro and I had a fun photo session out on the deck!




@Clix Pix: Have you shown - shared - that lovely shot - Alfred with his catch - in this forum?

If not, I'd love to see it, as I thought it excellent.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 5301




Terrific shot, beautifully taken, superb control of colour and adore the lovely lines.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you, SS!   The setup  was quite simple:  a grey foam core board set down on the plastic table out on the deck, just the subject, natural lighting and the camera with my beloved 90mm macro lens on it, and me..... I shot the iPhone from various angles, then came in the house and found something with which to prop it up somewhat in order to produce a more interesting angle than it just lying flat on the surface, and did some more shooting.....  The deck is shady, no direct sunlight comes in on it, which is good for a lot of kinds of shooting.  

The photo of Alfred that you mentioned is one that I shot last year and just quickly grabbed from my 2020 archives to stick into the theme of the moment, which was (again) birds.....   It's not really my best photo of Alfred but it definitely is nifty because I captured him with his mouth full of a freshly-caught fish -- one of the first times I'd managed to do that.     Alfred was the main reason I bought the 100-400mm lens so that I'd have something to carry as a walk-around lens while going around the boardwalk and the lake;  the 200-600 is just too darned awkward and big for me to carry;  it is much better on the tripod.  However, I'm not about to carry the tripod with me while on casual strolls around the lake, and so the hand-holdable 100-400mm is just perfect.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I love the shot of Alfred because of the composition, and the way in which you capture colour, especially with a limited palette.

It is an excellent example of how to shoot in colour with a limited palette which enhances, but doesn't overpower, the subject.

Anyway, I really love the various shades of green of the foliage - and the reflection of the foliage in the water - along with the contrasting shaded whites of Alfred's plumage, and *his* reflection in the water - and how colour and composition combine to make a terrific photograph.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you!   I can't take credit for the colors with which Mother Nature blessed us on that early Summer day.....but, yes, when shooting birds in the water I always am mindful to check for a reflection, as that can add such  impact to an image.    Shooting something in the water or actually just the water itself also is fun because depending upon lighting, time of day, the angle at which I approach the subject, the colors of and in the water can change dramatically as well.  Some days the lake looks positively green, such as in this image.   Other days it is more brownish/grey,  especially after a rain and/or when it is cloudy and dreary.   The season of year makes a difference, too, of course.   Right now I'm looking out the sliding glass door at the lake and it is vividly green thanks to the sun lighting up the newly-emerged foliage and tree leaves across the lake from me. 

When I shoot I always pay attention to what is around the subject, behind it, above it, below it and beside it, as that is a key part of composition.    Regardless of the subject, whether it's Alfred or a flower,  eliminating unnecessary distractions and elements from the scene is key in contributing to the impact of the final image.  Of course it's easier to manage this when shooting a non-moving subject under controlled conditions such as shooting a still life/tabletop or macro image indoors.  With wildlife, one has no control over the subject!    In post-processing/editing  there is also the opportunity, if needed, to clone out (remove) an errant offending distraction which either went unnoticed at the time of shooting or was noticed but couldn't be changed due to the situation.  

Also in the editing process, when one shoots in RAW, as I do, there is the latitude to adjust contrast, color, exposure values, etc., as needed and to taste.   Just as in black-and-white imaging, contrast plays a key role in color photography as well.   Sometimes it becomes the subject itself, and definitely part of the overall impact in, say, a simple abstract image with two or three bold contrasting colors.   In this particular image, of course,  as you noted, SS, the varying shades of green complement each other and then there is Alfred, with his blue-and-creamy white coloring, who provides the contrast, standing out from the background.    What also makes this image interesting to the viewer is that Alfred is not just standing there gazing vaguely off into the distance;  the fish in his mouth adds the bit that often is the first thing to grab the viewer's attention.   Another colorful contrasting element is Alfred's yellow, piercing eye, which again is an attention-grabber. 

Now that spring/early summer is upon us I am looking forward to spending time again with Alfred in the water and me on the boardwalk or the path, wherever I can get a good angle......and also shooting his fellow herons and the geese, ducks and cormorant(s) who also share the lake with the humans here.


----------



## Clix Pix

So busy writing that other post that I forgot to actually post an image for today!!

Shot with my new iPhone 12 Pro, then cropped and edited to give the image more pop and impact:


----------



## fooferdoggie

had to take a detour.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Yes not the correct focus point, but I liked it.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Yes not the correct focus point, but I liked it.



I disagree about ”not the correct focus point”. Maybe it was not the intended or the planned one, what do I know, but if you like the result then it is _a_ correct one, if not _the_ correct one. 

That is unless someone commissioned you to take a specific picture, I guess…


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 5343
> Yes not the correct focus point, but I liked it.



Very difficult to capture under the best of conditions. Well done.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> I disagree about ”not the correct focus point”. Maybe it was not the intended or the planned one, what do I know, but if you like the result then it is _a_ correct one, if not _the_ correct one.
> 
> That is unless someone commissioned you to take a specific picture, I guess…



Not very likely!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Our newest residents in the neighborhood! Unfortunately these are not the only ones, as there are plenty more of them (thousands! Millions!) who have already arrived and who will be arriving in the Washington, DC and the Mid-Atlantic states area over the next few weeks. What you are seeing are Periodical Cicadas, often called "Seventeen-Year Locusts" because they emerge only once every seventeen years. These guys have laboriously crawled up from underground, and the colorful one on the left is working his way towards leaving his exoskeleton behind while others are still freshly emerging (molting) from theirs. They very quickly acclimate to their new fresh-air environment, turn brown and then black, with rather alarming looking bright red eyes, the better to help them find their way to the nearest tree to climb in search of romance and a mate.


----------



## Clix Pix

Cicada climbing a tree in search of a lady love with whom to mate and start a new generation of seventeen-year cicadas:


----------



## Clix Pix

Thought Chew Toy McCoy would appreciate this little fellow, whom I spotted in a store window display while in the local shopping mall:


----------



## Eric

Supermoon in near full eclipse this morning, taken in California.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Spotted this squirrel darting up a tree with a mouthful of crunchy cicada:


----------



## User.45

(sorry, but this beats everything else this month)


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> View attachment 5346





"We are coming for your puny asphalt jungles..."


----------



## Clix Pix

P_X said:


> (sorry, but this beats everything else this month)
> 
> View attachment 5532




Sorry, but this thread is meant for photos shot by members themselves, their own images taken with whatever gear they use -- pictures that they want to share......   

That said, I agree that this is indeed a compelling image, given the content of the paper President Biden is holding up -- but the image would fit better in one of the political discussion threads.    .


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> Sorry, but this thread is meant for photos shot by members themselves, images that they want to share......
> 
> That said, I agree that this is indeed a compelling image, given the content of the paper President Biden is holding up -- but the image would fit better in one of the political discussion threads.    .



Hence the apology

_(it's meant to be an easter egg, but I can move it if it bothers others)_


----------



## Clix Pix

In our little lake we have catfish -- LOTS of catfish!   Yesterday, I was startled when walking around the boardwalk to see a lot of them swimming fairly close to the surface, which is unusual.  The water was also pretty clear, thanks to a couple of storms we had had the day and night before.    Lots of smaller catfish, who I think must be our latest spring arrivals, being shown the ropes by the adults.   Some of the adults can grow to a surprisingly large size.  Meet "Big Daddy," who was smiling up at me:


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> In our little lake we have catfish -- LOTS of catfish!   Yesterday, I was startled when walking around the boardwalk to see a lot of them swimming fairly close to the surface, which is unusual.  The water was also pretty clear, thanks to a couple of storms we had had the day and night before.    Lots of smaller catfish, who I think must be our latest spring arrivals, being shown the ropes by the adults.   Some of the adults can grow to a surprisingly large size.  Meet "Big Daddy," who was smiling up at me:
> 
> View attachment 5544



How big is he?


----------



## Clix Pix

P_X said:


> Hence the apology
> 
> _(it's meant to be an easter egg, but I can move it if it bothers others)_




I wasn't sure if you were aware that this particular thread is a little different than the rest -- it is similar to the POTD (Photo of the Day) thread at MR, where members contribute only one image per day.  

I'm smiling because I am still getting a kick out of after four years finally being again able to use the President's name with the word "President" in front of it!  LOL!   I flat-out refused to put the word "President" in front of the Orange guy's name;  he didn't deserve that honor and recognition, and I never considered him "presidential" in any way.   I'm so happy that we have a real president again!


----------



## Clix Pix

P_X said:


> How big is he?



He's a whopper!  That photo was shot with my 100-400mm lens and not cropped.   He was moving along pretty fast and I was standing above him on the boardwalk,  shooting at "Continuous High," but couldn't get a decent shot of all of him in the frame -- hence you can't see his tail.   He's several inches long and looks as though he weighs a couple of pounds at least.


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> I wasn't sure if you were aware that this particular thread is a little different than the rest -- it is similar to the POTD (Photo of the Day) thread at MR, where members contribute only one image per day.
> 
> I'm smiling because I am still getting a kick out of after four years finally being again able to use the President's name with the word "President" in front of it!  LOL!   I flat-out refused to put the word "President" in front of the Orange guy's name;  he didn't deserve that honor and recognition, and I never considered him "presidential" in any way.   I'm so happy that we have a real president again!



same here. his approach converted my anger to laughs. absolutely refreshing. 



Clix Pix said:


> He's a whopper!  That photo was shot with my 100-400mm lens and not cropped.   He was moving along pretty fast and I was standing above him on the boardwalk,  shooting at "Continuous High," but couldn't get a decent shot of all of him in the frame -- hence you can't see his tail.   He's several inches long and looks as though he weighs a couple of pounds at least.



Yup, he appears much bigger. Some catfish can reach a length of 5-7 Ft so I didn't even try to guess.


----------



## Clix Pix

5-7 FEET???!!!!!!    AIEEE!!!!!!  I hope we don't have any of those in our little 4-acre "lake!"


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

View attachment 0DC57824-5F5E-46B8-87D1-14263B2C723F.jpeg

To be continued…

No clue why the photo won't display in the thread.


----------



## Clix Pix

Looks like a pano.....probably too large for this system to handle??   Very nice shot, by the way!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Looks like a pano.....probably too large for this system to handle??   Very nice shot, by the way!




Could be, but by my standards that is hardly a pano.   I'll post a later shot tomorrow.  Drove 3 hours to get there after work yesterday.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 5550
> 
> To be continued…
> 
> No clue why the photo won't display in the thread.



It looks like it's probably too big, just over 7 MB which means it will take a while to load for some people. For anything over a couple of MB I always save it for web which reduces it to a more manageable size.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 5550
> 
> To be continued…
> 
> No clue why the photo won't display in the thread.




Later that night..


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Later that night..
> 
> View attachment 5566



Coo! So you went I see, for me it would've been a two day thing or I would do it, looks fantastic.


----------



## Clix Pix

That is gorgeous!!!!   What is it, exactly, and where?  A Festival of Lights?


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!   What is it, exactly, and where?  A Festival of Lights?













						Sensorio Paso Robles | Bruce Munro: Light at Sensorio
					

The Future of Sensorio  Sensorio, the intersection of art, technology and nature, was designed as a destination for entertainment, exploration, meditation, adventure, and delight. It honors the natural topography of the landscape, offering visitors amusing, musical, and kinetic experiences. The…




					sensoriopaso.com


----------



## Clix Pix

Almost forgot to post my image for today:  a headshot of my lovely Alfred:


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Sensorio Paso Robles | Bruce Munro: Light at Sensorio
> 
> 
> The Future of Sensorio  Sensorio, the intersection of art, technology and nature, was designed as a destination for entertainment, exploration, meditation, adventure, and delight. It honors the natural topography of the landscape, offering visitors amusing, musical, and kinetic experiences. The…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sensoriopaso.com



Thank you!   Oh I love this, and I would love to see it!  I'll bet it's spectacular in person!  Wow.......


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Almost forgot to post my image for today:  a headshot of my lovely Alfred:




Nice!  At the beach yesterday, there was a "people friendly" Snowy Egret (I believe Alfred is a Heron, I think they're in the same family), kind of sidled up close to us in our tidal pool, we'd look, it would stop, we'd look away, it would creep closer, hahaha, it was like a ghost in a Super Mario game 




Clix Pix said:


> Thank you!   Oh I love this, and I would love to see it!  I'll bet it's spectacular in person!  Wow.......




I know, I LOVE lights/lighting.

(We have some fun colored LED lighting on the deck, hahaha, maybe we can become a new light show destination   )


----------



## Eric

This is a composite, first of the sky so I could capture all of its color and light and then of the moon. I then combined both shots into one. Star trails are likely shooting stars as it was probably a 5 or 6 second exposure on the sky.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Almost forgot to post my image for today:  a headshot of my lovely Alfred:
> 
> View attachment 5575



Oooooh.

That is just gorgeous.


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Nice!  At the beach yesterday, there was a "people friendly" Snowy Egret (I believe Alfred is a Heron, I think they're in the same family), kind of sidled up close to us in our tidal pool, we'd look, it would stop, we'd look away, it would creep closer, hahaha, it was like a ghost in a Super Mario game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I LOVE lights/lighting.
> 
> (We have some fun colored LED lighting on the deck, hahaha, maybe we can become a new light show destination   )




Yes, Alfred is a Great Blue Heron.   He's been living on the lake here for a while, and I first "met" him last summer and promptly fell in love!   .     He's become rather well-known on MR and also on Nikon Cafe, where I also share photos, as I've spent a fair amount of time capturing him over the past year.   We also have other herons and the occasional cormorant and of course the good old garden-variety Canada goose.  I am surprised that Alfred hung around here all winter but he seems to be fine with our cold weather.    

I also adore Egrets, too, and Roseate Spoonbills and Woodstorks and....well, just about all the beautiful water birds that can be seen on a regular basis all year around down in Florida.     That state is Mecca for bird lovers and bird photographers!


----------



## Clix Pix

Eric said:


> This is a composite, first of the sky so I could capture all of its color and light and then of the moon. I then combined both shots into one. Star trails are likely shooting stars as it was probably a 5 or 6 second exposure on the sky.
> 
> View attachment 5577




Oh, this is breathtakingly beautiful, Eric!   WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Oh, this is breathtakingly beautiful, Eric!   WOW!!!!!!!



Thank you   one of my better shots to date I think. I also planned it and got up at 3:00 AM, etc but the eclipses are rare and you'll never be able to get the moon with that color otherwise.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> This is a composite, first of the sky so I could capture all of its color and light and then of the moon. I then combined both shots into one. Star trails are likely shooting stars as it was probably a 5 or 6 second exposure on the sky.
> 
> View attachment 5577




Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a cool sculpture in the rich part of town Lake Oswego. I did not plan on going by the park or we would have brought some wading stuff.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> In our little lake we have catfish -- LOTS of catfish!   Yesterday, I was startled when walking around the boardwalk to see a lot of them swimming fairly close to the surface, which is unusual.  The water was also pretty clear, thanks to a couple of storms we had had the day and night before.    Lots of smaller catfish, who I think must be our latest spring arrivals, being shown the ropes by the adults.   Some of the adults can grow to a surprisingly large size.  Meet "Big Daddy," who was smiling up at me:
> 
> View attachment 5544




Catfish chokes on turtle - both die from
      natureismetal

Sort of why I asked:


----------



## Clix Pix

WOW!!!!!!  That catfish is a WHOPPER!!!!  I've never seen such an enormous one!!!   Aiiiiieee!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> a cool sculpture in the rich part of town Lake Oswego. I did not plan on going by the park or we would have brought some wading stuff.
> View attachment 5603




I kind of expect that thing to bend down and gobble this person up.


----------

